

ClearSky Data Exits Stealth with Novel Approach to Cloud Storage - boulos
http://techcrunch.com/2015/08/24/clearsky-data-exits-stealth-to-deliver-data-lifecycle-as-a-service

======
masta
Sounds very similar to Microsofts StorSimple offer.

